# Whatcha Think



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

this guy here is pretty aggressive, loves to finger chase, very picky eater








not very aggressive, but makes use of his half of the tank and eats really well.

or
still too small for i.d.?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow thats soo cool to see an update on those baby serras .. all of mine died i blame it on myself.. well anyway they look like rhoms to me


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't think they are Rhoms.. looks too elongated too me, maybe Gibbus? Just a guess.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

P-Freak101 said:


> Wow thats soo cool to see an update on those baby serras .. all of mine died i blame it on myself.. well anyway they look like rhoms to me


sorry to hear that p freak how long did they last?

anyways you cant really see their spotting in those pictures so i new it wouldnt be easy. I want to say the fist one is a rhom and the second is an irritan. he has a very prodominat white spine on the anal fin. Ive been on opefe like crazy trying to figure them out.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Young Serras are often more elongated than their adult specimen.
Tail looks like rhombeus, but I'm just gonna say they are too young to ID for me


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

irritans wouldnt have the black at the very end of its tail i dont think..i got a irritan and it has no black at the very end... i was thinking gibbus like the other member said although they are rare...but maybe rhom


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

memento said:


> Young Serras are often more elongated than their adult specimen.
> Tail looks like rhombeus, but I'm just gonna say they are too young to ID for me


at only 2-2.5 inches I have to agree, it was worth a shot though huh? ill wait it out.

i didnt think gibbus came out of venezuela?


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

gibbus i think are brazil tho...but now ah days idk how relevant collection points are humans have messed everything up and they are starting to find fish in places they arent suppose to be like the marginatus and also shipments get all mixed up so its hard to tell where a fish actually was collected at...like in my post earlier i can go to my local waterways and catch a fish thats not even native to north america period..we catch snakeheads in md,va and dc like bass but i think it is to early i was just throwing a guess out there bro


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Gibbus is from Brasil. But that guess was based on it being a little elongated, what mostl young Serras tend to be.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like a juvie rhom to me


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Those are not the same fish? Tails look identical. Anyways....not irritans...thats for sure. If I had to guess I would go with rhombeus based on the tail, spotting and anal fin....but I would rather see the fish in the water. Still pretty small to ID off a photo.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Those are not the same fish? Tails look identical. Anyways....not irritans...thats for sure. If I had to guess I would go with rhombeus based on the tail, spotting and anal fin....but I would rather see the fish in the water. Still pretty small to ID off a photo.


Tend to agree on S rhombeus.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Those are not the same fish? Tails look identical. Anyways....not irritans...thats for sure. If I had to guess I would go with rhombeus based on the tail, spotting and anal fin....but I would rather see the fish in the water. Still pretty small to ID off a photo.


2 totally different fish. spotting dorsal and anal fin are all different in both fish.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not saying that isnt the case...just that on both fish....the tail has a clear upper tip...the bottom edge of the tail fish is more rounded then the top....and the terminal band looks identical. The spotting on the bottom fish is washed out so I cant compare that. I guess they are just related


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I just want to clear that up that there is TWO fish there not just one. After i went back and really looked at the picture they do truly look to be the same fish.

I would just be very surprised if they were both rhoms considering how different they look (in person) side by side.


----------

